# A 3rd new specie



## valenzino (Mar 24, 2017)

http://www.orchidspecies.com/paphagusii.htm


----------



## Chicago Chad (Mar 24, 2017)

This one I don't get Valenzino. How is this any different than argus or even urbanianum? The staminode, which is the defining characteristic for most paph taxonomy (unless I am mistaken) appears to be identical with argus. I see urbanianum characteristics in the pouch shape and interior spotting. As well as similarities in the dorsal and the type of spotting that is shown on the petals. 

With acmodontum, argus and urbanianum possibly overlapping geographically I tend to believe it is a combination of the above.

What are your thoughts on it? I know you have more extensive knowledge of them than I.


----------



## JAB (Mar 25, 2017)

Acmodontum is unique with its pointed lip though.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 26, 2017)

venustum X ???


----------



## myxodex (Mar 26, 2017)

Chicago Chad said:


> This one I don't get Valenzino. How is this any different than argus or even urbanianum? The staminode, which is the defining characteristic for most paph taxonomy (unless I am mistaken) appears to be identical with argus. I see urbanianum characteristics in the pouch shape and interior spotting. As well as similarities in the dorsal and the type of spotting that is shown on the petals.
> 
> With acmodontum, argus and urbanianum possibly overlapping geographically I tend to believe it is a combination of the above.
> 
> What are your thoughts on it? I know you have more extensive knowledge of them than I.



This is what I thought at first, but this proposed species is from Java, a long way from the Phillipines. So if it is a hybrid then it is either a man made one or a horticultural escapee.


----------



## Paphluvr (Mar 26, 2017)

It looks a lot like schoserii, too, but with more striping in the dorsal. I haven't looked at a distribution map to see if the ranges of these mentioned species overlap.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 26, 2017)

With origin on Java it does not overlap with any of the species mentioned here. Not even close. Nor with any other Barbata/Sigmatopetalum species but Paph javanicum apparently. Geographic isolation on a island distant from similar species is enough reason to define a presumptive new species unless it is identical in characteristics used to define another species. If it is from Java, it is new.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 27, 2017)

PaphMadMan said:


> If it is from Java, it is new.



I think that's the point. Is it from Java?
History shows that many paphs dont come from where they were purported to come from.
Some insitu population photos with geo-tagging is always welcome.


----------

